# Help with identifying some mounts/tabs/ect. on an older Lippy tandem frame



## Andy FitzGibbon (Jul 7, 2007)

I bought this frame, which is supposed to have been built by Keith Lippy, a few months ago. Seems to have been built in the '90s (it came with a painted to match Answer Proforx). It has some tabs and mounts that I don't recognize (this is my first tandem):

A single bolt on the top side of the down tube, above the bottle cage mounts:


Thanks in advance for any help.

Andy


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

2nd pic; cable roller ?
3rd pic; cable roller for drag brake ?
4th pic; Phil Wood rear disk drag brake ?


----------



## Andy FitzGibbon (Jul 7, 2007)

banks said:


> 2nd pic; cable roller ?
> 3rd pic; cable roller for drag brake ?
> 4th pic; Phil Wood rear disk drag brake ?


I'm pretty sure the drag brake was a Pro-Stop (Mountain Cycle) disc, judging by the mount. The Phil discs I've seen don't require a special mount on the frame- they had a torque arm with rubber bumpers that rest against the chainstay.

After looking the frame over again, I don't think either of the two other bits were cable rollers. I'm not sure what the one on the downtube would be directing a cable to, since both derailleurs and both brakes are at the rear of the bike, and all four cables that go to the rear of the bike are routed through little eyelets brazed to the bottom of the BB shells. I thought you might be onto something with the chainstay tab, but the Pro-Stop brakes had the housing routed all the way to the caliper, and the chainstay has housing stops at both ends, so I don't think that tab is related. The tab is threaded, by the way.

If I could find one of these adapters, I could run standard IS discs on the frame:

Mountain Cycle (makers of the Pro-Stop brake) made these to adapt their San Andreas frames. But, it's hard to tell if the company is even still in business at this point.

Thanks for the reply,
Andy


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

I don't know if this helps. Maybe see about giving them a call. The internet indicates Keith Lippy no longer builds frames but does seem to be involved in cycling.

Lippy Cycles Inc Business Information. Bend OR 97702-8924

The posts have nothing but praise for his bikes and craftsmanship. There were a lot of topics about his tandems.

PK


----------



## Andy FitzGibbon (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks. I did find a bunch of mentions of him when I searched, but none that included a phone number. I will give him a try.

The frame is indeed beautifully made, with lots of attention to detail and really nice fillets.

Andy


----------



## Andy FitzGibbon (Jul 7, 2007)

Reposting the photos, and a bump to see if anyone has any other ideas. The brake mount is definitely for a Pro-Stop disc brake, but I still haven't figured out any of the others. I tried calling Keith Lippy a couple times, and left a message, but didn't get a call back.


----------



## Andy FitzGibbon (Jul 7, 2007)

Just bumping this again, after a couple years, on the off chance that someone might know what these mounts were for. Thanks for any help.

Andy


----------

